# Excision of Gouty Tophi-Elbow



## maryjanehorton (Apr 4, 2012)

What is the correct CPT code for this procedure?  Thinking Arthrotomy code, but which one?


----------



## drado72 (Apr 4, 2012)

If the joint capsule is not opened (incised) it's not an arthrotomy; coding this will depend on the approach.


----------

